# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Kazakistan'dan ilk Türk Otomobili: ATİLLA

## bozok

*İLK TüRK OTOMOBİLİ “ATİLLA” PİYASADA*


*28/12/2009* 



Kazakistan Büyük Hun İmparatorluğunun efsane lideri Atilla’nın adına özel bir otomobil yapıp piyasaya verdi.

Tamamen Türk ruhu ile hazırlandığı belirtilen* ‘Atilla’* adlı otomobil, büyük imparator Atilla’nın ölümünün 1.550′nci yılına denk getirildi. Tamamen Kazak sanayinin gerçekleştirdiği Atilla, Kazakiztan’ın ilk otomobili olarak da tarihe geçti.

1993 yılında ilk kez kendi otomobillerini yapmaya karar veren Kazaklar, 2003 yılına kadar tam 10 yıl bu projenin alt yapısını hazırladı. 2003 yılında Türk ruhuna uygun olarak tasarlanan Atilla, bu yıl tamamlandı.

İlk etapta Kazakistan’da piyasa verilecek olan Atilla, daha sonra ihraç edilecek.


*ATİLLA KİMDİR?*

Attila (d. 406 – ö. 453), Hun İmparatorluğu’nun hükümdarıdır. Babası Muncuk Han’dır. Amcası Rua, onu babası öldükten sonra bozkırda tek başına yaşamaya çalışırken buldu ve yanına aldı. Vizigotlara karşı Roma İmparatorluğu’yla ittifak yapan Attila, bir süreliğine Roma’ya Flavius Aetius’un davetlisi olarak gitti. Her şey iyiye giderken, Rua’nın ölüm haberini aldı. Geri dönerek kardeşi Bleda ile birlikte Hun İmparatorluğu’nun ortak hükümdarı oldu. Bleda 445 yılında öldü.Bu durum Attilanın tek başına Hun hükümdarı olmasını sağlamıştır. Daha sonra aşık olduğu esir kızla (Nakara) evlenen Attila’nın bir oğlu oldu, doğum sırasında eşi Nakara hayatını kaybetti.

Avrupa kıtasının üçte ikisinden fazlasına hakim oldu ve devletin sınırlarını Asya’ya taşırdı. Hükümdarlığı boyunca ordusu ile Batı ve Doğu Roma imparatorluklarını sık sık istila eden Attila, Orta üağ kaynaklarında acımasızlığı ile anılır. Bu nedenle de Avrupa dillerinde Atilla “Tanrı’nın Kırbacı” (İngilizce: Scourge of God, İtalyanca: Flagello di Dio, Fransızca: FlÃ©au de Dieu) olarak anılır.

Buna karşılık Germen(Alman)efsanelerinde Attila, çok büyük ve iyiliksever bir hükümdardır. Attila’nın sarayında birçok Germen hükümdarı yaşar. Nibelungen Destanı, Hun-Germen mücadelelerinden meydana gelir. Bu hikayelerde Attila, Etzel adında büyük otoriteye sahip, barışsever ve yalnız asilere karşı kılıç kuşanan asil ruhlu bir hükümdardır. Avrupa Hun İmparatorluğunun başkenti olan Etzelburg adının buradan geldiği bilinmektedir. Aetus ile yaptığı Katalon Savaşında roma ordusu dağılmış Batı Got kralı Theodeirch ölmüştür. Attila ordusunu dinlendirerek kaçan Aetus’u takip etmedi.

Batı Roma İmparatorluğuna sefer yaparken Papa’nın araya girmesiyle (Papa Attila’nın önünde diz çöküp af dilemiştir.) Attila Roma’yı fethetmedi ve vergiye bağladı. Attila 453 yılında son eşi tarafından gerdek gecesi öldürüldü.

Mezarının nerede olduğu bilinmemektedir. Cenazesine katılanlar, mezarın yerinin bilinmemesi için öldürülmüştür. Ama tarihçiler arasında Tuna Nehri’nin yatağının bir süreliğine değiştirildiğine ve hazineleriyle birlikte Attila’nın nehrin altına gömüldüğüne, daha sonra da nehir yatağının eski haline getirildiğine dair yaygın bir inanış vardır. Nehrin aşırı uzunluğundan ve bir çok ülkeden geçtiği için bürokratik sorunlar çıkacağından kazı çalışması yapılamamaktadır.(Vikipedi)

http://guneyturkistan.wordpress.com/...illa-piyasada/












http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/441-ilk-turk-otomobili-atilla-piyasada/

...

----------

